# What type of knife?



## Waterwings (Oct 24, 2009)

I was perusing the _Field & Stream_ site again, and came across an article concerning knives. It got me to wondering if/what type of knives our members carry in their tacklebag or aboard their boat. I have an old folding pocket knife buried somewhere in a tackle bag pocket, but it's not worth much as far as cutting anything. :roll: . What do you guys carry? 

Here's the article:
https://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/fishing/2009/10/merwin-favorite-fishing-knives

Here's their featured knife in the article (nice, but pricey imo):
https://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=172


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 24, 2009)

I keep a Gerber multitool around whenever I am fishing but I am normally carrying one of my dozen or so pocket knives as well. Gerber, Buck, Schrade, Frost, etc.


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 24, 2009)

i also carry a gerber multi-tool. It saved my pole and reel from being destroyed and/or lost once. no joke! I wouldn't go without it.


----------



## jasonr95 (Oct 24, 2009)

https://sogknives.com/store/TREV-7.html

This is one of my dad's designs. I carry this and Gerber multi-tool in my boat. I usually have a Buck 3 blade stockman in my pocket also. The saw blade on the Sog Seal Revolver is pretty dang handy when you get hung in a tree limb or whatever. I also carry one in my hunting pack for small limbs and works well on a deer sternum.


----------



## moonfish (Oct 24, 2009)

If your current knife is dull, buy a some sharpening equipment. I don't know what another dull knife will do for you.


----------



## KMixson (Oct 24, 2009)

I carry a Gerber multi-tool also. I also carry a Rapala fillet knife.


----------



## cubanredneck (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a few different knives on the boat I have a fillet knife bolted to each bench a old fashion cuban sugarcane cutting machete and a old henry buck knife in my pocket. I also carry a s&w 686 with a 6 inch barrel as my snake gun


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 24, 2009)

I carry a Sheffield in my pocket...got a Gerber Multitool in my boat and Truck ....JIGGY 

https://www.worldknives.com/manufacturers/sheffield-knives-25.html


----------



## captclay (Oct 24, 2009)

I keep a leatherman multitool on my belt and a Sargent folding knife in my pocket.


----------



## FishingBuds (Oct 24, 2009)

SWISS ARMY 8)


----------



## Jim (Oct 24, 2009)

Leatherman is within arms reach always and a Kershaw Onion Leek too for the Bling factor! 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 24, 2009)

moonfish said:


> If your current knife is dull, buy a some sharpening equipment. I don't know what another dull knife will do for you.



I have a Leatherman multi-tool, a Swiss Army knife, plus a real sharp Shrade fixed-blade (8" I think), just don't carry them in my tackle bag. :wink:


----------



## angry Bob (Oct 25, 2009)

Well for work I carry a SOG multi tool, and a folding craftsman utility knife. For fishing I just use generic needle nose pliers, and have a generic multi tool in the box. I have all kinds of knives laying around the house and in my truck, but I still have those moments when I wish I had one. I may just need to get myself an every day knife. I like that Kershaw Jim showed, nice and slim. I think it's time to go knife shopping. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 25, 2009)

I carry a 8" fillet knife in a sheaf when I am fishing the salt and just needle nose pliers that can cut braided line for the fresh water stuff


----------



## angry Bob (Oct 25, 2009)

I think I just found a great knife for work and home

https://www.rockynational.com/2881_EL-01_SOG_Kilowatt.html


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 25, 2009)

Leatherman (since I lost my Gerber multitool) on the belt and Gerber in pocket..I'm looking into a SOG though.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Oct 26, 2009)

i have a buck my wife got me 32 years ago in my pocket and always a gerber on the belt and both companies have stood behind what they sell iam happy with them both for hunting i have a g96 same as the buck knive


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 30, 2009)

If I'm not at school or in a government building, I have a Smith and Wesson SWAT in my pocket.

Excellent knife, especially for the price (The sale price in the link is a great deal, usually around 45 or so, and even then it is an excellent deal). The grip on it actually fits a hand nicely. Fits nicely in a pocket. Excellent blade quality - I'm one of those guys who uses my pocket knife for everything from a screwdriver, to ROMEX wire stripper to carpet cutter.... .... and it will hold an edge exceptionally well.


----------



## masterofillusion (Oct 30, 2009)

I use a an SOG and nail clippers


----------



## SFBigDog (Oct 30, 2009)

It is very hard to beat the Gerber multitool. I carry one of these on the boat .... keep one on my workbench .... and have one in my backpack for hunting.


----------



## Doug (Oct 30, 2009)

I use a Swiss Army. Have one in each of my vechicles, in my pocket all the time and in my boat, also have needle nose pliers in the boat.

Two weeks ago when I went to the state fair I forgot and had to take the Swiss Army (Recruit) back to the truck before they would let me in #-o [-X . Then when I returned they didn't even let me go through the metal detector, just waved me own by(I must look honest). :?


----------



## Popeye (Oct 31, 2009)

This is the knife that stays in my pocket. Small Buck Companion pocket knife






This is the knife that stays in the boat. Same thing they gave us EM's in the Navy





And this one travels back and forth from kitchen to boat (or Ice Fishing Shanty). It's 14 1/4" overall. with a 9" partially serrated Stainless Steel blade.


----------



## bikerider (Jul 26, 2019)

I always carry my leatherman multi tool and have a fillet knife mounted in the boat. Makes gutting fish at the ramp nice and easy.


----------



## FLBASSGUY (Jul 26, 2019)

Spyderco Pacific Salt. Absolutely will not rust even in salt water. I left it in my livewell for a week in salt water to test it out and it looked and worked like new. $85 and well worth it.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 26, 2019)

gerber multi tool, small bait knife, filet knife and usually my kershaw pocket knife.


----------



## jethro (Jul 26, 2019)

I carry a Leatherman Charge Ti and a Surefire LX2 pretty much everywhere I go.


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 26, 2019)

Spyderco Ambitious Black G-10 PlainEdge Knife. Carry it everywhere.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004MMSDHO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 30, 2019)

I carry a few different knives. Most used (hopefully) is my 6" Rapala filet knife. I have a Swiss Army "Angler" that I actually bought in Geneva. Kind of cool because it includes a small pair of pliers for reel repair I guess. Also have a single blade Swiss Army Alpineer. And finally I have my ground down "shiv" of about 3 or 4" for cutting bait or whatever. 

My cheap Leatherman knock-off went "boing" one day and all the pieces flew all over the boat. Thanks for the tips on the Gerber model. See one on Amazon for $15.


----------



## ppine (Aug 3, 2019)

I mostly use filet knives. Some are famous made in Finland with leather sheaths. Some are stainless with plastic sheaths. I like Mora knives, which is what most commercial fishermen use. I cannot imagine using a clunky Leatherman tool or a Swiss Army knive to clean fish.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 3, 2019)

I think multi-tool knives like the Swiss Army ones have uses around the boat beyond fish cleaning. To be honest, I carry the Swiss Army "Angler" in the boat because it is called "Angler". Haha. I will say that my single folding blade Swiss Army knife would work well for gutting a fish. But I normally use the Rapala.


----------



## bikerider (Aug 4, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> I think multi-tool knives like the Swiss Army ones have uses around the boat beyond fish cleaning.


 I found this out the other day when I had engine difficulties and used the pliers and screw driver bit on my leatherman before I left the lake.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Aug 7, 2019)

I like to have a larger quality multitool, a full size folder (Buck 110) and also a smaller pocket knife.

Different tools for different needs.


----------



## bikerider (Aug 8, 2019)

RaisedByWolves said:


> I like to have a larger quality multitool, a full size folder (Buck 110) and also a smaller pocket knife.
> 
> Different tools for different needs.



Do you carry all three all the time?


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 8, 2019)

Shoot, I don't carry around any of them normally. Keep them on the boat. Though I did just pick up a Gerber "dime". Very compact and easy to carry in a pocket. And, I sure agree that a full size multi-tool is going to have a lot more utility than this small one I just got. 

BTW, Amazon seems to be doing some strange pricing games. At least it seems that way. When I first looked up these Gerber's, the green one was $2 to $5 less than the other colors. When I went back a day or so later, the price had gone by up by $6 and the purple one was cheapest. I sent a screen shot to Mrs Ldubs to order with her Prime account and when she went to Amazon the purple one had gone up $2. That was in just an overnight. Looks to me like Amazon is tracking views and tweaking the prices.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Aug 8, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> Shoot, I don't carry around any of them normally. Keep them on the boat. Though I did just pick up a Gerber "dime". Very compact and easy to carry in a pocket. And, I sure agree that a full size multi-tool is going to have a lot more utility than this small one I just got.
> 
> BTW, Amazon seems to be doing some strange pricing games. At least it seems that way. When I first looked up these Gerber's, the green one was $2 to $5 less than the other colors. When I went back a day or so later, the price had gone by up by $6 and the purple one was cheapest. I sent a screen shot to Mrs Ldubs to order with her Prime account and when she went to Amazon the purple one had gone up $2. That was in just an overnight. Looks to me like Amazon is tracking views and tweaking the prices.



Yeah LOL to carrying them all the time, they stay on the boat.

I have a nice lil Ruger slip joint I keep in my pocket.

The Amazon thing is a known issue, but its not anything nefarious.

Most of what you see will consist of stock from various vendors. If one vendor is offering the same item cheaper you will be shown the cheaper item before a more expensive version of the same thing.

When the cheaper item sells out the next cheaper will be what shows up.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 8, 2019)

RaisedByWolves said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot, I don't carry around any of them normally. Keep them on the boat. Though I did just pick up a Gerber "dime". Very compact and easy to carry in a pocket. And, I sure agree that a full size multi-tool is going to have a lot more utility than this small one I just got.
> ...



I don't see multiple vendors. It was just click on the color you want. Just seemed like to much of a coincidence and seems shady to me. Anyway, what you say makes sense and I hope that is the case.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Aug 9, 2019)

If you look over the page, somewhere near the price it will say "XX amount available from XX vendors".


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks RBWolves. I couldn't find it. When I went back a couple days ago the price had gone down again for the one we purchased. 

Not really that big of a deal -- just irritating to me. 

Sorry about taking this thread off track -- hope no-one minds. 

Anyway, here is a screen shot of the page from a couple days ago:


----------

